# Corn Bread



## 2Mac (Nov 21, 2020)

So I checked out Chickenwings post about ribs and he provided a recipe for corn bread. I’ve only eaten corn bread when I was in Louisiana. I’ve never made it. Being from Canada it’s not as popular but I did like it. So tonight I decided since we were having chili I thought it’s time I make it. It was a complete success. Thanks Chickenwings for the recipe. It turned out perfect IMO. 
P.S  If anyone can help me figure out how to show another persons profile instead of just their name I would appreciate it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks good. Cornbread is a staple down here in the south. A favorite meal of mine is crumbled up cornbread with lots of Black eyed peas or purple hull and the juice on top. Can eat bowl fulls. To tag someone type the @ symbol before there name


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Jake
It will be in our household now also. I’ve picked up a lot of tips from my friends from the south. From smoking to sides. Thanks for the tip about how to link someone. I appreciate all the help


----------

